# how do i tell if i have LSD



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

how can i tell if i have an lsd. if ido not have an lsd how do i get 1 that will fit in the stock car.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

jack up the back of the car, spin the tires. if they bith spin in the same direction, congradulations, you have one. you should probably search, this has been covered so many times.


----------



## 97s14 (Jun 19, 2007)

an easier way that is much more fun is to rev the car to about 6 grand then dump the clutch..........count the black lines.....1=open diff , 2=lsd love the smell of burning rubber


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

97s14, oven diff's also can leave 2 lines. If you prefer such method then one tire should be on tarmac and other on gravel, then dump the clutch and see if one on the tarmac left a line


----------

